# Diy Air Con Re Gas??



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi everyone, long time no see, been very busy









Has anyone got any experience of the Halfords type DIY air con re gas canisters??


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I have not used it myself, but the general opinion on the only car forum I belong to is, don't do it.

Halfords AC 1

Halfords AC 2

Admittedly it's only the opinion of a few BMW driving :*****: but I wouldn't take the risk, it can usually be done professionaly for a reasonable amount.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

That actually worries me.

Aside from amonia (deadly) and volatile hydrocarbons (explosive), most air-con refrigerants are flourocarbons (ozone depleting chemicals).

And they let boy-racers buy the stuff over the counter at Halfords now?

We are all doomed.

Sorry:- background in environmental stuff and building services. It worries me if people can go around letting that stuff off willy-nilly.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hipps, get in touch....Ive a very good mate in the trade who will do it at mates rates......


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well I am BMW :*****: .......









Try going to Kwik-Fit....they do a guarantee that if there is not (I beleive) a 1.5 deg temp drop after they recharged your system they waive the cost of the service! Not a bad deal...I had mine done and got it for free (I knew it was good anyway, just wanted a service







).

Best regards David


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Well I am BMW :*****: .......


I figured that If you can't beat em.......










10 years old and still drives like a new car.

If you are willing to risk the Kwik Fit route then Halfords' workshop is another option to consider, they used to do some cheap rates at the start of the summer season. I wouldn't either myself, but I've always been a little over-protective of my cars.

Hopefuly Jason's mate will be able to sort you out.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hippo, the dealer may want less than u think... TVR only wanted Â£45 to do mine in '05.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> Hippo, the dealer may want less than u think... TVR only wanted Â£45 to do mine in '05.


TVR air-con? Don't the dealer just smash the toughened glass windscreen for you Jon?
















Best regards David

BTW Alf...mine to is ten years old next year, and still drives as good as my new cars and is much more fun!


----------

